# jigging rod decorative wrap question



## Xpac

Should I avoid a lengthy decorative wrap on my jigging rod due to extreme bending? Will the flex coat crack or cause the rod not to bend properly? I noticed my store bought jigging rods have no wrapping in front of the fore grip and the first guide is about a foot away. 

thanks!


----------



## Starlifter

From what I remember reading on other forums from people that are also into vertical jigging is the chance of changing the action of the rod, due to some
people prefer more of a medium to medium-slow action which makes the rod more parabolic when it flexes. This puts more pressure on the fish, and less pressure on the angler due to the principles of leverage.

Search keywords like vertical jigging rod blanks, building vertical jigging rods, knife jigging rod blanks, etc..


----------



## lobsterman

It does indeed change the action of the rod, if it is in fact parabolic it will stiffen the backbone up alot.


----------



## lobsterman

Most of mine have simple wraps inbetween the fore grip and the first guide and then guide wraps. This is the last one I just had built though.


----------



## Xpac

thanks for the info. Lobsterman, that's a sweet looking rod.


----------



## billfishhead

any extra weight will change the action however its so far back i dont think it will matter

try it and a long wrap stiffens the blank a lil


----------



## Xpac

Finished 3 recently. Top one is a Rainshadow 210 with Saragosa 10000. Silver one is a Rainshadow 150 with Stradic 5000 and the gold is a Rainshadow 300 intended for my Makaira 15 or 16VSX. Cant wait to use them!


----------



## lobsterman

You did good, It looks great now you have to get out and put a bend in it.


----------



## Xpac

thanks! hopefully this weekend if the seas are calm enough.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Just adding the eyes changes the blank. Adding big wraps and thick epoxy will change it a lot. In jigging rods, less in more for sure.... if you want to keep the parabolic action (assuming that the blank you are using is parabolic and not medium action)


----------

